# Steinhart Triton 30 ATM Dual Time



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Out on Facebook in case anyone hasn't noticed.

See more pictures TRITON 30ATM Dual Time.. - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## SJL (Apr 28, 2010)

Saw the FB post the other day...
...but had no idea it would be this good. This watch looks amazing and I may now have to come out of my watch purchasing hibernation. 

SJL


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

Ohh this is awesome, thou i wish they used Proteus dial


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't even finish browsing the pics on the website, I just rushed in and ordered. Paid and now waiting for the very important email on shipment. 
Nice, really nice ... a long wait and then, the O2 and this.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh man, this is so tempting. Such a gorgeous piece... But I just bought the O2 and the Dievas Focal, this would be too much redundancy between watch looks/styles.

-Max


----------



## doris1976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do guys get all the cool watches? Wish I had lumberjack arms.


----------



## mikeyji (May 11, 2010)

this is another nice steinhart i see it with a rubber strap while my e-mail shows a leather one. is it a choice situation?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Prefer it over the original and glad they used yellow accents instead of the overused orange.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

The bezel and the minute marks around the dial look black but the dial looks like a brownish color.

I think it would look better with a black dial, otherwise not bad.


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

ZhekaZhuk said:


> Ohh this is awesome, thou i wish they used Proteus dial
> 
> View attachment 705956


Totally agree on that point! May even look better with a Black Crown to match the Fully Black bezel IMHO!! Oh well..... Cant have everything I want, LOL.​


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

ZhekaZhuk said:


> Ohh this is awesome, thou i wish they used Proteus dial
> 
> View attachment 705956


They really should try this dial on the Trinton 30 dual time


----------



## mikeyji (May 11, 2010)

bigwatch13 said:


> Totally agree on that point! May even look better with a Black Crown to match the Fully Black bezel IMHO!! Oh well..... Cant have everything I want, LOL.​


I AGREE WITH YOU. THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE SAME WATCH ON THE WEB SITE


----------



## JoelSolid (May 2, 2011)

mikeyji said:


> I AGREE WITH YOU. THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE SAME WATCH ON THE WEB SITE


That's because it isn't the same watch. The Triton 30 dual time is the one on the website. The pics on this thread arn't. Simple as that.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the Triton Dual Time


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

just got the News Letter .
looks really NICE.

Kudos to Steinhart Team.


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't get me wrong , i really like what they did, just wish the dial looked blacker like in this pic but under all angles:


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

As a comparison look at this image and how brown/grey the dial looks here, its like a different watch.

Its a very nice looking watch.

I was already ready on the buy button when I started going through the pics and spotted that the dial was not as dark as I thought, and I put the buy on hold until I see some "real life" pics. 
Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

postur said:


> As a comparison look at this image and how brown/grey the dial looks here, its like a different watch.


I just went through Show your Steinhart (Part 2) looking for TRITON 30ATM pics and came to following conclusion:

The brownish gray color on the dial is due to reflection. Because this particular dial is not flat and not mate finish its more reflective.

There must have been something behind photog that created the effect.

Here is a pic of blueish effect to support my conclusion:


----------



## mkw (Jun 10, 2010)

Triton 30 dial appears grey to black depending on how light catches/reflects across the " phonograph record grooves " on its face


----------



## SJL (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys, it's black or grey depending on the light.










SJL


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

postur said:


> This is the Triton Dual Time


I just couldn't stop wondering... why STEINHART prefers to use the term "dual time" rather than the usual "GMT"?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The grey dial of the new 30atm Dual time is the same as the 30atm as seen in SJL's pic, no brown, blue or black.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

A play on words that ultimately mean the same thing. There is no extraordinary reason or purpose behind it....;-)



Ed.YANG said:


> I just couldn't stop wondering... why STEINHART prefers to use the term "dual time" rather than the usual "GMT"?


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

doris1976 said:


> Why do guys get all the cool watches? Wish I had lumberjack arms.


I'm a guy and I also wish I had lumberjack arms so I could wear more cool watches!


----------



## yian77 (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it a lot but unfortunately at 45mm is too big for me too.
I wish it was 42mm.


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

Here are the shots of mine... picked it up yesterday.









































































On the wrist (about 8,5")





































OEM instead of Pre-V










Lumeshot










Comparison with the "normal" 30ATM


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job and great colours "industrial and technical" combination... b-)

Please, a 60 dots optional rotating bezel soon!


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

If you get bored and decide to try the stainless steel bracelet on the Triton Dual time, I would not say no to a picture of that 



H.Solo said:


> Here are the shots of mine... picked it up yesterday.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

primerak said:


> Prefer it over the original and glad they used yellow accents instead of the overused orange.


I agree! Would also like to see maybe green or blue accents. Another fantastic design from Steinhart! So many nice watches- so little budget! Ha HA


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh man, that new Triton is so sweet. Thanks H. Solo for all the real life pictures. I have been very impressed with Steinhart's new models lately.


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

Soooooo tempted !!! That'd look really nice on a black leather strap with white stitching. Anyone know the stock situation ???


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

rossi46vr said:


> Anyone know the stock situation ???


I think its pretty good... but they might be going soon, since its the weekend now and there may be quite some pre-orders now in their system... :think:


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

H.Solo, humour us and post up some pictures of that Triton Dual Time on the steel bracelet please! :-!


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

All right, all right...

Steinhart Rubberstrap with deployment clasp



















Bob Marino Nytech



















Steinhart stainless steel bracelet (Aviation version)


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Great pics H.Solo

Are the 30 ATM and 30ATM Dual time the same color of steel?

It almost looks like the steel on the dual time is slightly darker than the steel bracelet.


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

Same 316L stainless steel on the Triton 30ATM and the Triton Dual Time and all the (satined) bracelets... 

I think case and bracelets come from different manufacturers so there might be a slight difference in the brushing resulting in the steel looking lighter/darker... but you clearly won't notice this an your wrist - just in these extreme close up shots.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks to be a very versatile watch, looks very good on a variety of straps/bracelets


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer all three of your strap combo's over the stock one...



H.Solo said:


> All right, all right...
> 
> Steinhart Rubberstrap with deployment clasp
> 
> ...


----------



## OceanEleven (May 13, 2012)

Watch of such a size will sit well on what size of wrist?


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful watch! I was on the edge of getting a Triton until I saw this. That yellow accent really does it for me, now I need to hunt for a contrasting strap. 

Thanks or the pics H.Solo! Really helps me with getting a visual on what watch bands work


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you guys think of the Triton on a gator strap? I keep thinking it's a bit too robust for gator but at the same time would like to actually see it. I'm thinking about a black gator with yellow stitching


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd reckon the croc strap would need to be at least 4mm thick (preferably thicker) & be 24-24mm in width, no taper. A croc strap thinner than 4mm & tapering down to a 22 or 20mm buckle wouldn't look right on the Triton.



Mark9Fiji said:


> What do you guys think of the Triton on a gator strap? I keep thinking it's a bit too robust for gator but at the same time would like to actually see it. I'm thinking about a black gator with yellow stitching


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark9Fiji said:


> What do you guys think of the Triton on a gator strap? I keep thinking it's a bit too robust for gator but at the same time would like to actually see it. I'm thinking about a black gator with yellow stitching


I think it would look killer on a nice thick Horn back gator with yellow stitching... Some of the Kain Heritage Exotic LEs would look just awesome.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Doboji said:


> I think it would look killer on a nice thick Horn back gator with yellow stitching... Some of the Kain Heritage Exotic LEs would look just awesome.


This was what came to my mind:


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

One questionto H.Solo, is the bezel on the watch a plastic or steel type material ?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

A little confused, what watch Is depicted in the first few posts here with a numeral 12 and black crown? I don't see that variation on the Steinhart site. Is it just a photoshop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Has anyone who ordered this had their watch shipped yet?


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> A little confused, what watch Is depicted in the first few posts here with a numeral 12 and black crown? I don't see that variation on the Steinhart site. Is it just a photoshop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a mock-up of the Triton Dual Time with the Proteus dial. The real thing is what you see on the Steinhart website.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Nolimits said:


> Has anyone who ordered this had their watch shipped yet?


Got my email a few hours ago, picked up. It will make its journey to Paris, China and finally Singapore. Hopefully Thursday Singapore time and 
I will wear it for Friday (dress down day at the office) Yeah.


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol, my dual time was just shipped in the past 5min


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

postur said:


> One questionto H.Solo, is the bezel on the watch a plastic or steel type material ?


Its stainless steel with black DLC coating


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

conquistador said:


> That's a mock-up of the Triton Dual Time with the Proteus dial. The real thing is what you see on the Steinhart website.


I made a thread back in March https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/man-can-dream-cant-he-665986.html

Kicking idea around Triton 100ATM GMT i photoshopped Triton with Proteus dial and few other things.
It started of first in all DLC, then i made stainless steel beed-blasted version, and in this thread i posted a version with black crown and yellow instead of orange.

The Steinhart version was probably already being built when i made my mock up... wish i did it sooner so they could have use the idea as my mock up was well recieved.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I just pulled the trigger on this watch

It will be my first Steinhart

Will post pics and comments when it arrives.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

The watch is great but I agree the mockup is better, great work!


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got this watch today and WOW! It's beautiful!! Its a LOT more impressive in person. Will try to get pics up tomorrow(I bought 4 straps along with it )


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark9Fiji said:


> Just got this watch today and WOW! It's beautiful!! Its a LOT more impressive in person. Will try to get pics up tomorrow(I bought 4 straps along with it )


Waiting to see!


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

Another picture of mine, while we play the waiting-game... ;-)


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

For some reason Im starting to get second thoughts about the order (it has not shipped yet )

Pleade convince me not to cancel the order , more pics could help


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

postur said:


> ...more pics could help


'ere you go...


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

NICE, thanks 



H.Solo said:


> 'ere you go...


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

Some pics of my now daily-beater on different straps  Enjoy!!

Italian Rally strap with yellow perforations and stitching






















Black leather with yellow perforations and stitching:






















Gator leather with yellow accent:















Black Isofrane:


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

A couple things I love about this watch(no particular order):

1) Lume - Glows a brilliant turquiose color from a good charge in the sun. Lasts a good 2 hours in the theater last I checked.

2) Hour hand has an opening which allows you to read the 24-hour number that it's over

3) Minute hand has a proximal opening for the hour hand to fit nicely under when they overlap

4) Bezel firm but easy to use(my O2 is a pain to turn!) and gives a nice click

5) Ease to change straps-I've never used bolt bars before, and I love it~!

6) Stock yellow strap-Yes, all but 1 of my other straps have yellow accents, but it's just _different_ with the original

7) Dual time :-d


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for the pics! My favourite would be the gator strap. Well done!


----------



## nathanclarinet (Jan 23, 2012)

That looks great on the gator, I am really warming to this watch thanks to all the pics and its versatility.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

The gator looks perfect with the watch!

Got mine on the Steinhart rubber with deployment now... but waiting for some Zulus from Panatime... they should set it of perfectly!


----------



## Mark9Fiji (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like the gator too, I bought it before Riker said 24/24 would be the way to go. The one I have is 24/22. All straps are from Panatime.

Looking forward to those Zulu pics H.Solo!


----------



## Matisen (Sep 9, 2010)

Probably a stupid question...but anyway.
Does this watch/movement have floating seconds?

Christian


----------



## Mojo8 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this peice and can't wait till their back in stock ... I just landed a Triton 100 from a member and it is awesome on the rubber strap , I can't wait to put a bracelet on it !

Instant hit IMO ...

Cheers

Mojo8


----------



## Matisen (Sep 9, 2010)

Matisen said:


> Probably a stupid question...but anyway.
> Does this watch/movement have floating seconds?
> 
> Christian


This review answered my question. Nice visual review in some asian language. =) Review: Steinhart Triton 30ATM Dual Time - YouTube


----------

